# What will happen to the Valverde Prince of Spain?



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

With Valverde alsmost certain to be given a 2 year _"holiday"_ next week what will the future be for the his red and yellow Prince of Spain bike? Will Pinarello continue with it? Considering the current model they sell (not the exact one he is riding now) has his name written on it, who will buy it?


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

Mabe Pinarello should refund all those who bought this frame and have them choose another color they want?


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

hobie1 said:


> Mabe Pinarello should refund all those who bought this frame and have them choose another color they want?


I am more than happy to recieve any return frames from pinarello if users are unhappy with paint scheme.....ill get over his ban......while riding a future collectors piece!:thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

AC will be riding it.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*McPrince*

47million customers in 119 Countries can't be wrong  
Sounds like a match made in Mcheaven... Would you like fries with that Pina?








*+*


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

OscarTheGreat said:


> I am more than happy to recieve any return frames from pinarello if users are unhappy with paint scheme.....ill get over his ban......while riding a future collectors piece!:thumbsup:


Does your "collection" include the Vinokourov/Astana or the Hamilton/Landis BMC?  

Pinarello should focus less on making rider-specific editions and more on making team editions. Colnago, Merckx and others have done it and they seem pretty popular.


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

*It's called marketing*



kjmunc said:


> Pinarello should focus less on making rider-specific editions and more on making team editions. Colnago, Merckx and others have done it and they seem pretty popular.


Not sure how much more focused Pinarello can get on 'team editions'. Every pro team riding Pina's are on 'team editions' and they are for sale to the plublic as well. My last 3 Pina's have been Caisse d'Epargne & team Bissell 'team editions'. I've also owned iBinesto & Telecom 'team editions'... 

As for 'rider specific editions', all major manufacturers celebrate the successes of individual riders. Astana/Armstrong have new paintwork for every race these days. Cervelo has the olympic edition. Specialised WCP edition... So what's your point? That Colnago/Merckx haven't won any individual championships lately?


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Ha....no that clearly wasn't the point but nice dig. I should've reworded my response more clearly now that I've re-read it. 

I was thinking more along the lines of Pinarello doing a retro-team version or at least something a bit more timeless....maybe an iBanesto re-issue on a modern frame (white seems to be _de rigeur _on pro bikes these days anyway). How about a Jolly Ceramica version or something that celebrates their history? Just seems safer than placing your bet that a rider you design a paint scheme for today won't get dragged down in tomorrow's latest scandal and strand you with a bunch of hyper-specific frames. 

Do people really buy a bike because the rider who happened to be sponsored by that frame builder won a championship? Here I thought it was all about finding a bike that fit better than others....silly me.


----------



## the genie (May 10, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> ...Do people really buy a bike because the rider who happened to be sponsored by that frame builder won a championship? Here I thought it was all about finding a bike that fit better than others....silly me.



Yes, of course.

So how does '...maybe an iBanesto re-issue on a modern frame' make things better?


----------



## terrain (Apr 19, 2009)

I bought it because I wanted an 09 and liked the color - You can opt not to have the SIG on the frame - that's what I did.


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

This would clearly be a collectors item.


----------



## John Martin (Aug 15, 2009)

The Prince of Spain in yellow and red is the most elegant and unique among all bike manfacturer's paintwork. Should have wished though that this was made by Orbea which is a Spanish brand. Pina should come out with an Italian flag inspired edition. White with a touch of Red and Green. Truly a must have!


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Those two pics together are awesome. If anyone could get Ronnie M on one of those that would be priceless!


----------

